# Contemplating taking over my moms MVC would love some Pros/Cons



## frytard (Aug 19, 2021)

Hi all,

My mom purchased a MVC retail in 2009. She asked me if i wanted to take over. I have tried to do my due diligence from reading the FAQ and even calling the MVC line to get more information.

The Time share is: Every odd year, week system, home resort is grand chateau las vegas.

Obviously it would be a big commitment because I will be in charge of maintenance fees until i die basically. I am not sure of the exact maintenance fees but from what i gathered from this website is was about $1000/year so $2000 per 7 day use.

 I would never stay at the Vegas Grand Chateau one as I have been to vegas many times and it doesnt interest me to waste it there. I would say alot of my stays would be in Hawaii on different islands - I already stayed at Oahu Ko Olina Kapolei when my mom got it for a vacation years ago. Also the international ones are intriguing as well.


Part of my hesitation is from everyones experience how does switching resorts work? Would i have to pay extra to stay at the international ones or hawaii or is it a swap for swap at even cost?

Another question would be - should i switch it to the point system or whatever? I do think the flexibility of staying a few days would be great, but what is more cost effective or bang for your buck?

Anyway feel free to point out other things to consider when taking over the time share as I am still in the due diligence phase.

Thanks!


----------



## samara64 (Aug 19, 2021)

I am sure others would give more advice but if it were me, I would take it. Looks like she has a 3BR EOY. Since she bought in 2009, she has it enrolled in points. That is VERY expensive to get these days and you will get it for free. Good deal.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Aug 19, 2021)

Here are some random thoughts:  

Because your mother bought prior to June 20, 2010, she could be enrolled in the points system.  She could deed it to you (blood relative) and the transfer wouldn't be subject to right of first refusal.  That is kind of a big deal.

The Grand Chateau trades pretty well.  So, you would have access to virtually all of Marriott's timeshares.  If you were enrolled in points then you could trade without Interval (an exchange company) fees.  I am "stuck" with weeks and because I am very pro-active I get great trades.  Being in points, I think that it is a bit more easy to make good exchanges.  

Many of the Marriott resorts that you might exchange into may have a nightly rental (for non-owners) fee of $300 to 500 a night.  As a week's owner, I recently exchanged (through ii) into Four Seasons Troon (Scottsdale) which rents out for about $1K a night.  I had deposited the 1 BR section of my 2 BR "lock-off" (a 2 Br unit that can be split into a 1 BR and an efficiency).  If you have a 2 BR at GC, you can do the same.  If you have a 3 BR, you can split into a 1 BR and a 2 BR (both of which will trade well).  

As a Marriott owner, in Interval Intl., you will have about a 3 week "preference period" into other Marriotts - - ahead of non-Marriott owners.  

If your Mom enrolls her weeks into the Destination Club (Points) and then transfers it to you, you can "rent" points from other owners to exchange (via points) into other Marriotts that require more points.  That would mean that as time goes on, that if you needed more points to achieve your vacation plans that you could acquire them WHEN you want to. 

If you take over your Mom's timeshare and - - due to personal circumstances cannot use it some years - - you could make a reservation and then rent it out for AT LEAST the maintenance fee.  

If you take over your Mom's timeshare, it would be easy to dispose of the timeshare and perhaps pocket a few bucks.  With some no-name timeshares, you may have to pay $ to get rid of them.

You don't say how old you are, children, school schedules, and whether you can afford to take a vacation on a regular basis.  I know that those are factors.


----------



## frytard (Aug 19, 2021)

samara64 said:


> I am sure others would give more advice but if it were me, I would take it. Looks like she has a 3BR EOY. Since she bought in 2009, she has it enrolled in points. That is VERY expensive to get these days and you will get it for free. Good deal.



She said it was a whole week one and not points? When i talk to the MVC lady she said my mom was not enrolled into the point system and needs to pay 200/yr to get into the point system - i could have misinterpret what she said but something along those lines.


----------



## Pamplemousse (Aug 19, 2021)

frytard said:


> She said it was a whole week one and not points? When i talk to the MVC lady she said my mom was not enrolled into the point system and needs to pay 200/yr to get into the point system - i could have misinterpret what she said but something along those lines.


The $200 per year would be membership dues in the destination club.
The dues include your interval international membership fee ( costs $99/ yr if you are not enrolled) and gives you free lock off (I believe that’s around $90 if not enrolled) and free exchange on II to Marriott resorts (around $150 if not enrolled).
I enrolled my week for the fee savings alone.

Membership allows you to choose each year to you stay your ownership week, deposit into interval for exchange, or to elect points to book directly into another MVC resort.

Did the MVC rep say you could enroll for free?
You might also add how many points your week is worth and have a look at how many points you would need to book the resorts you want.
Whether you exchange on II or use points there is no guarantee you will get the trip you want. You will have to commit to learning how to use the systems to be successful so factor that into your decision.


----------



## frytard (Aug 19, 2021)

BJRSanDiego said:


> Here are some random thoughts:
> 
> Because your mother bought prior to June 20, 2010, she could be enrolled in the points system.  She could deed it to you (blood relative) and the transfer wouldn't be subject to right of first refusal.  That is kind of a big deal.
> 
> ...



"Many of the Marriott resorts that you might exchange into may have a nightly rental (for non-owners) fee of $300 to 500 a night.  As a week's owner, I recently exchanged (through ii) into Four Seasons Troon (Scottsdale) which rents out for about $1K a night.  I had deposited the 1 BR section of my 2 BR "lock-off" (a 2 Br unit that can be split into a 1 BR and an efficiency).  If you have a 2 BR at GC, you can do the same.  If you have a 3 BR, you can split into a 1 BR and a 2 BR (both of which will trade well). "

This went over my head - can you explain what you mean? So if I wanted to go to Maui MVC i would have to pay 300-500 a night extra? Isn't that the retail price? When i talked to the MVC CSR they said to enroll into the destination club before transfering the deed - its like a $200/yr thing right?

"You don't say how old you are, children, school schedules, and whether you can afford to take a vacation on a regular basis.  I know that those are factors."

Married with a little one on the way in november. I was thinking of using the MVC as a family spot and inviting another family with us whether it would be mine or my wife's time to time for bonding and whatnot. 1k a year should not be a problem in the forseeable future. Me and the wife spend about 10-15k on vacations a year pre-COVID.

"If your Mom enrolls her weeks into the Destination Club (Points) and then transfers it to you, you can "rent" points from other owners to exchange (via points) into other Marriotts that require more points.  That would mean that as time goes on, that if you needed more points to achieve your vacation plans that you could acquire them WHEN you want to."

Is this better than the week to week system?


----------



## frytard (Aug 19, 2021)

Pamplemousse said:


> The $200 per year would be membership dues in the destination club.
> The dues include your interval international membership fee ( costs $99/ yr if you are not enrolled) and gives you free lock off (I believe that’s around $90 if not enrolled) and free exchange on II to Marriott resorts (around $150 if not enrolled).
> I enrolled my week for the fee savings alone.
> 
> ...



I think when i looked at the booklet my resort ranged from 4k-6k and the hawaii ones are like 6k-8k. Would i have to pay up alot to stay at the hawaii resorts? I don't think our conversation reach that point - i just know she said it was like 200/yr for fees. She said it was similar to using the Interval exchange as it cost money to reserved and such.


----------



## Pamplemousse (Aug 19, 2021)

frytard said:


> I think when i looked at the booklet my resort ranged from 4k-6k and the hawaii ones are like 6k-8k. Would i have to pay up alot to stay at the hawaii resorts? I don't think our conversation reach that point - i just know she said it was like 200/yr for fees. She said it was similar to using the Interval exchange as it cost money to reserved and such.



I wish there was an easy way to explain this all.  Definitely read all of the pink area this MVC board- especially the faqs.

As I mentioned in my post above if you enroll you get to choose each year whether you want to exchange your week using interval or elect points. It’s not choosing one system over the other permanently. If you can enroll for free that’s a no brainer since it saves on II fees too.

If you enroll you can elect points to book MVC resorts directly. You can bank one year‘s points ahead to the next year and you can borrow one year ahead- so you can effectively use 3 years worth of points for one stay. You can also rent points from others if you need more for a stay. And you can book less nights if you don’t have enough points and pay cash for addition nights on Marriott.com ( owners get a discount). By the way, BJR was talking about price per night to show the value of your week, not saying you have to pay per night.   Weekends and high season will cost more points. Some locations, especially in high season will be difficult to get even with points.

Interval is a whole other ball of wax!
Members on II own all different brands of resorts- not just MVC at all.
II is an exchange service- people deposit their weeks and then other members can exchange into them. Someone must deposit what you want in order for you to exchange in. You exchange week for week (7 days).
As I said there is a lot to learn to be successful, just know that going in.

That said, we got our TS 15 years ago when the kids were young and until recently I exchanged exclusively on II- we have been to Hawaii twice, Paris Disney, Aruba, St. Thomas and all over the continental US so you can do it.


----------



## frytard (Aug 19, 2021)

Pamplemousse said:


> I wish there was an easy way to explain this all.  Definitely read all of the pink area this MVC board- especially the faqs.
> 
> If you enroll you can elect points to book MVC resorts directly. You can bank one year‘s points ahead to the next year and you can borrow one year ahead- so you can effectively use 3 years worth of points for one stay. You can also rent points from others if you need more for a stay. And you can book less nights if you don’t have enough points and pay cash for addition nights on Marriott.com ( owners get a discount). By the way, BJR was talking about price per night to show the value of your week, not saying you have to pay per night.   Weekends and high season will cost more points. Some locations, especially in high season will be difficult to get even with points.
> 
> ...



"If you enroll you can elect points to book MVC resorts directly. You can bank one year‘s points ahead to the next year and you can borrow one year ahead- so you can effectively use 3 years worth of points for one stay. You can also rent points from others if you need more for a stay. And you can book less nights if you don’t have enough points and pay cash for addition nights on Marriott.com ( owners get a discount). By the way, BJR was talking about price per night to show the value of your week, not saying you have to pay per night.   Weekends and high season will cost more points. Some locations, especially in high season will be difficult to get even with points."

I do understand this concept in general. I almost purchased a Disney Timeshare and they do the whole borrow year before and year after and banking them and such. I will reread through the pink stuff again. Some of it goes over my head since i dont have all the information of my moms MVC yet.


----------



## Pamplemousse (Aug 19, 2021)

frytard said:


> "If you enroll you can elect points to book MVC resorts directly. You can bank one year‘s points ahead to the next year and you can borrow one year ahead- so you can effectively use 3 years worth of points for one stay. You can also rent points from others if you need more for a stay. And you can book less nights if you don’t have enough points and pay cash for addition nights on Marriott.com ( owners get a discount). By the way, BJR was talking about price per night to show the value of your week, not saying you have to pay per night.   Weekends and high season will cost more points. Some locations, especially in high season will be difficult to get even with points."
> 
> I do understand this concept in general. I almost purchased a Disney Timeshare and they do the whole borrow year before and year after and banking them and such. I will reread through the pink stuff again. Some of it goes over my head since i dont have all the information of my moms MVC yet.


Have another look at my post #8 too- I add more.


----------



## jont (Aug 19, 2021)

I own a 2 Br EOY at GC. Maintenance fees are  currently about 750 per year. It has traded very well, has lock off capability,  and it gets a decent amount of points, about 3200 every other year. I mostly use it for points now and book sever short stays per year with those points. Although I have never been there I am glad I own there. Good luck with your decision


----------



## bogey21 (Aug 19, 2021)

I soured on Marriott light years ago when they changed a lot of stuff IMO to my detriment.  Having said that, Free is Free and Marriott Resorts are many and quality.  I would take the Week, study here on Tug and figure out the best way to use it...

George


----------



## 1st Class (Aug 19, 2021)

This is a very generous offer!  Definitely take the week.

Excellent advice above and I can only add to summarize:

1. Have Mom enroll the week in the DC (Destinations Club)
2. Transfer the week to you after it is enrolled.
3. You still would own 1 week that is able to elect to points each year.
4. You are under no obligation to convert to points.  If you prefer, you can still use your week, or exchange the lockoff or full unit.
5. Interval exchanges are free for enrolled weeks exchanging Marriott to Marriott.
6. You will pay yearly maintenance fees for your week, plus $200/year membership fee for the DC.
7.  As an enrolled member of the DC you will not need to pay for a separate Interval account.
8.  As an enrolled member of the DC you may rent points from others without converting your own week to points.

I have enrolled weeks but still use Interval for regular weeks exchanges and that works very well.  I joined the DC to have the option of using points, either renting mine or renting from others.  I thought if I had to pay for an Interval membership one way or the other, I may as well get free exchanges and lock-offs too.  There's a lot of cost savings there.

Good luck with your decision.


----------



## jwalk03 (Aug 19, 2021)

I would definitely have your mom enroll the weeks so you have the points option as this is a costly thing to do after the fact that would require a retail (over priced) purchase.  And then take the week.  Learn how to use it and you can certainly get good value from the ownership if you like to travel!


----------



## Pamplemousse (Aug 19, 2021)

II exchanges with enrolled weeks are only free to Marriott resorts (MVC, Vistana/Sheraton/Westin). Fee is $209 to other resorts.


----------



## SueDonJ (Aug 19, 2021)

jwalk03 said:


> I would definitely have your mom enroll the weeks so you have the points option as this is a costly thing to do after the fact that would require a retail (over priced) purchase.  And then take the week.  Learn how to use it and you can certainly get good value from the ownership if you like to travel!



If Mom's Week isn't DC-enrolled it really shouldn't matter whether she enrolls it before the transfer or if the OP enrolls it after, because it's a Week that's officially-eligible for DC enrollment. As a family transfer from-mom-to-son its DC eligibility status on the same terms will transfer as well, meaning that if Mom doesn't have to pay an enrollment fee or purchase DC Points to enroll it now, then after the transfer neither will the OP. "Family Transfer" (as defined) eligibility/rules are not the same as those for external resales.


----------



## 1st Class (Aug 19, 2021)

Yes, I stand corrected and have corrected my post to reflect this.  I rarely exchange for non-Marriott resorts.



Pamplemousse said:


> II exchanges with enrolled weeks are only free to Marriott resorts (MVC, Vistana/Sheraton/Westin). Fee is $209 to other resorts.


----------



## bizaro86 (Aug 19, 2021)

frytard said:


> Married with a little one on the way in november. I was thinking of using the MVC as a family spot and inviting another family with us whether it would be mine or my wife's time to time for bonding and whatnot. 1k a year should not be a problem in the forseeable future. Me and the wife spend about 10-15k on vacations a year pre-COVID.



Just based on this paragraph you should take it.

My wife and are maybe a bit older than you (kids 5/7) with a similar vacation budget. We also have no interest in vegas, but I'd be willing to pay at least $15k for an enrolled every other year grand chateau (and that wouldn't be enough for me to get it).

The flexibility of the points system is significant. Even if you don't decide to learn the Interval International weeks exchange, for points you just go online and book. You need to do so well in advance for some of the more popular destinations, but Ko'olina has lots of trust availability iirc.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 19, 2021)

I cannot think of any cons, unless the MF's are prohibitive.  I would take it in a heartbeat.


----------



## RLS50 (Aug 19, 2021)

If you don't want it tell your Mom I will pay her $3k to adopt me and I will happily take it.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 19, 2021)

RLS50 said:


> If you don't want it tell your Mom I will pay her $3k to adopt me and I will happily take it.


A little humor is always good on days like today!


----------



## vacationtime1 (Aug 19, 2021)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I cannot think of any cons, unless the MF's are prohibitive.  I would take it in a heartbeat.



I don't see any downside either.  Grand Chateau is desirable enough that you can always give it away if it doesn't work for you (many timeshares aren't).


----------



## frytard (Aug 19, 2021)

Thanks all. I think I will take it off her hands. It will also help for her being in retirement to not have to pay extra MFs as she always goes on vacations sporadically and not planned.

excited to use and take advantage of this! Hopefully it works out or if worse comes to worse I can get rid of it as it trades decently and not one of those please get rid of me and I’ll pay you type timeshares.


----------



## frytard (Aug 19, 2021)

jwalk03 said:


> I would definitely have your mom enroll the weeks so you have the points option as this is a costly thing to do after the fact that would require a retail (over priced) purchase.  And then take the week.  Learn how to use it and you can certainly get good value from the ownership if you like to travel!


Hi. Thank you for your response. What is your definition of “learn how to use it and you can certainly get good value from ownership” as I would love to learn how to maximize the value. Do you have any examples?

thanks


----------



## l0410z (Aug 19, 2021)

I  own a Grand Chateau 3 bedroom that i purchased resale with no intention of ever using.  it is  for trading purposes only.   it is great trader at a reasonable maintenance fee.  the 3 bedroom trades as a 2 bedroom and a one bedroom.  if she owns an EOY, this will give you two trades.   I actually owned a two bedroom EOY that i had such great trading success that i sold it t buy the 3 bedroom.


----------



## bizaro86 (Aug 19, 2021)

A couple of other factors:

While your mom would probably prefer to see you and your family use it, if you don't want it it wouldn't be difficult for her to get rid of it. If you posted it for free here it would go instantly with the recipient paying all fees, and you could probably get a small amount for it. (Maybe $1500 or so?) If you were willing to do some work.

As to whether you should take it, the only thing I haven't seen is whether you are willing and able to make plans in advance. While the points system is a lot more flexible than weeks based timesharing, it still rewards planning in advance. Can you make relatively firm plans 9-12 months in advance? If the answer is "yes", or at least "sometimes" then this a great deal and you should take it. If the answer is "never, we can both only take days off work with 1 week notice" then timesharing probably isn't a good fit for you, and it probably makes sense to help your mom sell this.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Aug 19, 2021)

frytard said:


> "Many of the Marriott resorts that you might exchange into may have a nightly rental (for non-owners) fee of $300 to 500 a night.  As a week's owner, I recently exchanged (through ii) into Four Seasons Troon (Scottsdale) which rents out for about $1K a night.  I had deposited the 1 BR section of my 2 BR "lock-off" (a 2 Br unit that can be split into a 1 BR and an efficiency).  If you have a 2 BR at GC, you can do the same.  If you have a 3 BR, you can split into a 1 BR and a 2 BR (both of which will trade well). "
> 
> This went over my head - can you explain what you mean? So if I wanted to go to Maui MVC i would have to pay 300-500 a night extra? Isn't that the retail price? When i talked to the MVC CSR they said to enroll into the destination club before transfering the deed - its like a $200/yr thing right?
> 
> ...


What I meant to say is that for the Maintenance fee that you'll be paying, you can exchange into some really great places that if you didn't own a timeshare and had to rent that you'd be paying much more than the MF.  You'll be staying in 4 and 5 star places at a fraction of the cost of renting.  

So, for example, if you were to exchange your week (either the 3 BR, a 2 BR or a 1 BR) for Maui (and were enrolled in MVC), you wouldn't pay anything extra.  If you exchanged through interval, you'd only pay an exchange fee (something like $145 for a Marriott, Hyatt, Westin, Sheraton or $219 for out-of-club brands.   

What is nice about an enrolled week is that you have a lot of flexibility.  You can either exchange the week through ii, or through Marriott.  Or, you can elect to take points.  If you don't have enough points in any year, you can either save them up or can rent them from another owner (for something in the ballpark or $0.60 -$ 0.70 per point).  

By having a lock-off unit, you can end up taking a vacation every year if you want.  And do so at a fraction of the cost that you indicate that you have been paying.

What is nice about having a pre-school child, is that you aren't (yet) tied to school schedules.  

You mention that you are going to take the unit.  I think that it is a wise choice and one that you'll never regret.


----------



## frytard (Aug 19, 2021)

l0410z said:


> I  own a Grand Chateau 3 bedroom that i purchased resale with no intention of ever using.  it is  for trading purposes only.   it is great trader at a reasonable maintenance fee.  the 3 bedroom trades as a 2 bedroom and a one bedroom.  if she owns an EOY, this will give you two trades.   I actually owned a two bedroom EOY that i had such great trading success that i sold it t buy the 3 bedroom.


This is great to know about the trading. I am not sure how it all works yet but hopefully for the best. My mom also owns the 3BR. Does this mean I could go to a 2 BR place and a 1BR on two separate occasions on for a week each?


----------



## frytard (Aug 19, 2021)

bizaro86 said:


> A couple of other factors:
> 
> While your mom would probably prefer to see you and your family use it, if you don't want it it wouldn't be difficult for her to get rid of it. If you posted it for free here it would go instantly with the recipient paying all fees, and you could probably get a small amount for it. (Maybe $1500 or so?) If you were willing to do some work.
> 
> As to whether you should take it, the only thing I haven't seen is whether you are willing and able to make plans in advance. While the points system is a lot more flexible than weeks based timesharing, it still rewards planning in advance. Can you make relatively firm plans 9-12 months in advance? If the answer is "yes", or at least "sometimes" then this a great deal and you should take it. If the answer is "never, we can both only take days off work with 1 week notice" then timesharing probably isn't a good fit for you, and it probably makes sense to help your mom sell this.



typically my wife and I don’t make set plans but travel around September/October and somewhere around April-June. We like traveling off season because it’s cheaper and less tourist. However with a little one on the way we may have to adapt that to winter and summer eventually.

so I did ask this to my wife as well and we would typically treat it as a EOY vacation to hawaii unless we plan to use it at one of the international locations (Asia and Europe looked great!)

Thank you for bringing that up though as it was definitely a concern.


----------



## frytard (Aug 19, 2021)

BJRSanDiego said:


> What I meant to say is that for the Maintenance fee that you'll be paying, you can exchange into some really great places that if you didn't own a timeshare and had to rent that you'd be paying much more than the MF.  You'll be staying in 4 and 5 star places at a fraction of the cost of renting.
> 
> So, for example, if you were to exchange your week (either the 3 BR, a 2 BR or a 1 BR) for Maui (and were enrolled in MVC), you wouldn't pay anything extra.  If you exchanged through interval, you'd only pay an exchange fee (something like $145 for a Marriott, Hyatt, Westin, Sheraton or $219 for out-of-club brands.
> 
> ...



I am still learning all the technicals on exchanging and having a week of it or having points and such but it will come. I am glad that I can exchange it to go to hawaii for no extra fees! Or little cost of $200.

if I end up enrolling in the DC this doesn’t change anything right?


----------



## frytard (Aug 19, 2021)

Also I have the Marriot Bonvoy card from Chase. Anyway to take advantage of the card to get extra points like paying maintenance fees with it or using the card for hotel fees?


----------



## davemy (Aug 19, 2021)

Big question? Do you go on two vacations a year? Do you plan 6 to 12 months ahead. Can you only travel during school breaks?  Timesharing can be tough if you don't vacation every year, plan ahead and can only go on school breaks.


----------



## frytard (Aug 19, 2021)

l0410z said:


> I  own a Grand Chateau 3 bedroom that i purchased resale with no intention of ever using.  it is  for trading purposes only.   it is great trader at a reasonable maintenance fee.  the 3 bedroom trades as a 2 bedroom and a one bedroom.  if she owns an EOY, this will give you two trades.   I actually owned a two bedroom EOY that i had such great trading success that i sold it t buy the 3 bedroom.


oops I thought my owner a 3BR but it’s actually a 2BR that shouldn’t make much of a different right?


----------



## frytard (Aug 19, 2021)

samara64 said:


> I am sure others would give more advice but if it were me, I would take it. Looks like she has a 3BR EOY. Since she bought in 2009, she has it enrolled in points. That is VERY expensive to get these days and you will get it for free. Good deal.


My mom has a 2BR that shouldn’t make much of a difference in strategy or taking it over worthiness should it?


----------



## Fasttr (Aug 19, 2021)

frytard said:


> My mom has a 2BR that shouldn’t make much of a difference in strategy or taking it over worthiness should it?


Nope. Still a great week.  Still enrollable in the DC (points program), or if using as a weeks trader in II, it trades either as a full 2BR… or if locked off, as a 1BR and a Studio, which just gives you a bit less trade power than the two sides of a 3BR would, but still very good if you are trading a high TDI week.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Aug 19, 2021)

A 2 BR will trade fine.  Most owners typically split their units into a 1 BR and an efficiency.  The 1 BR should trade okay into Hawaii into another 1 BR or perhaps a 2 BR (like the Marriott Waiohai on Kauai), especially if you put in a wide enough date range and realize that summer and Feb March are higher demand and harder to exchange.

I use my Bonvoy card to pay the MFs.  I think that I get 5 or 6 points per $ when I use it for MF.  I get one free night a year, plus lots of points.  The free night is great for my longer "drive-to" vacations or when I'm flying somewhere and need to book a night before or after my timeshare exchange.  

Also, as an interval member, you will have access to "Getaways" - - basically rental days or weeks at a somewhat discounted rate.  The best rates occur on the off-peak or low demand seasons.


----------



## samara64 (Aug 19, 2021)

frytard said:


> My mom has a 2BR that shouldn’t make much of a difference in strategy or taking it over worthiness should it?



No, that should not. You can use the 2BR the same way and go to nice places. The MF should be less than $1000/year. More like $700 I think,


----------



## CPNY (Aug 19, 2021)

frytard said:


> Hi. Thank you for your response. What is your definition of “learn how to use it and you can certainly get good value from ownership” as I would love to learn how to maximize the value. Do you have any examples?
> 
> thanks


First, become a TUG member and you’ll have access to the sightings sections. Here you’ll see when people see inventory that is deposited in interval giving you a leg up over other interval members to book exchanges


----------



## jme (Aug 19, 2021)

I say it would offer you a LOT of potential and plenty of options. If me, I would take it. 
Even if you have no interest in going back to Vegas, it does offer a great way to trade into Hawaii, or into many (and any) other Marriott resorts without paying THEIR maintenance fee should you own there. In other words, you can trade into any Hawaii resort (just for example) using your Grand Chateau week's maintenance fee, without paying the Hawaii resort's mf.  You can also use the option of splitting that week into two in any given year, 
and doubling your travel time and destinations.
Trading also might include the strategy of paying fairly low upgrade fees to make any trade even better if you choose. 

I doubt you will find many, if any, seasoned TUG members who would advise against taking it. 
Good luck, and please know that everyone here is capable and willing to help you make the most of it. 
Frankly, you are in an enviable position if you plan on traveling in the future. This will be your ticket to do that.


----------



## davidvel (Aug 19, 2021)

As others have noted this is a good week for electing DC points or exchanging the weeks. You asked for examples. Since you have little one(s), you are free from school vacation scheduling for at least 5-6 years (and unless you are a "must attend every day person," until they are in high school.)  This allows you to travel just outside of the those school break weeks and get GREAT trades. You can easily lock off the week and deposit each into interval every other year, giving you the ability to trade one each year. You will easily get 2 weeks, often both 2BR in Hawaii, ski destinations, and other Marriotts almost at will without any additional expense other than the annual club dues.

Get it enrolled* and have fun.
* I trust Sue, but no harm getting it enrolled prior to transfer.


----------



## Dean (Aug 20, 2021)

I would spend time learning before proceeding to take on the commitment yourself.  You can use it and pay the fees with minimal extra costs and aggravation with access to her online II and MVC account for now.  I would enroll it prior to taking it if you decide to do so which she can likely do for free.  You can get it transferred easily if needed, I'd suggest LTtransfers as the best and cheapest option to get it done in this situation.  If you can learn the system, plan ahead and justify the financial commitment, it's a great deal for the right person.  If you take it you'll likely have to re-enroll but that should be free if enrolled prior.  If not, you can still likely get it done for free or nearly so.


----------



## frytard (Aug 20, 2021)

CPNY said:


> First, become a TUG member and you’ll have access to the sightings sections. Here you’ll see when people see inventory that is deposited in interval giving you a leg up over other interval members to book exchanges



should i just get the 15 dollar member ship or is there value in the others?


----------



## frytard (Aug 20, 2021)

Dean said:


> I would spend time learning before proceeding to take on the commitment yourself.  You can use it and pay the fees with minimal extra costs and aggravation with access to her online II and MVC account for now.  I would enroll it prior to taking it if you decide to do so which she can likely do for free.  You can get it transferred easily if needed, I'd suggest LTtransfers as the best and cheapest option to get it done in this situation.  If you can learn the system, plan ahead and justify the financial commitment, it's a great deal for the right person.  If you take it you'll likely have to re-enroll but that should be free if enrolled prior.  If not, you can still likely get it done for free or nearly so.


What are some of the major things to learn? I am not sure how to get started of learning the system and such.


----------



## CPNY (Aug 20, 2021)

frytard said:


> should i just get the 15 dollar member ship or is there value in the others?


I think the others make is less per year.


----------



## amycurl (Aug 20, 2021)

Read all of the stickies--permanent highlighted threads--in the Marriott forum, and then bring specific questions here.

It's a great week; definitely take it. With a little planning, you'll have very cost-effective trips to Hawaii.


----------



## Pamplemousse (Aug 20, 2021)

frytard said:


> What are some of the major things to learn? I am not sure how to get started of learning the system and such.


If you mother will give you access to her MVCI account and II account log on and start looking around.
Read the faq and buyers guide at the bottom of any page on II.
Do some reading on their community-there are instructional videos in the general discussion section.
Have a look at the resort directory.
On MVCI there is an education tab with lots of good info and check out what’s available with points under destinations.
Start thinking about where you might want to go first and come back and ask more questions.


----------



## frytard (Aug 20, 2021)

Pamplemousse said:


> If you mother will give you access to her MVCI account and II account log on and start looking around.
> Read the faq and buyers guide at the bottom of any page on II.
> Do some reading on their community-there are



I have the info to log on the MVC website. To your point i could ask her that i can pay the maintenance fees for now and use it to see if i like it


----------



## Pamplemousse (Aug 20, 2021)

frytard said:


> I have the info to log on the MVC website. To your point i could ask her that i can pay the maintenance fees for now and use it to see if i like it


Test drive!


----------



## Dean (Aug 20, 2021)

frytard said:


> What are some of the major things to learn? I am not sure how to get started of learning the system and such.


Areas you want to understand well include direct booking options, points reservation options along with banking/borrowing rules and II deposit and exchanges.  A dissertation on each could be pages long and there are resources here that address those issues.  Just spend a few months of active investigation learning the ropes.  You can use the membership as if it's your own with access to the MVC and II account online to "test drive" as Pamplemousse suggests.  You can even get a form from your mom that allows you to talk to MVC "on her behalf" but I don't think you'll be able to do the same for II.  Ultimately there are 2 questions you need answered, whether a timeshare in genreral is for you and whether you can afford the financial risks.  If you're OK with a timeshare (plan well ahead, no housekeeping, travel routinely, be proactive, etc) and it's a good option for YOU financially, then it's a good week to own both for points and to exchange though better for exchanging.


----------



## Fasttr (Aug 20, 2021)

frytard said:


> What are some of the major things to learn? I am not sure how to get started of learning the system and such.


This is a good place to start.  I believe this assumes your week is enrolled, which is fine as you will want to do that anyhow.   https://www.marriottvacationsworldw...UseGuide/151053_14_DHTUG_EnrolledNoLtr_WB.pdf


----------



## davidvel (Aug 20, 2021)

Easy steps to try your luck trading weeks. I would do this before venturing into points, as you don't want to stay in LV, are flexible and you will get best value with week trades. 

1. Get enrolled for FREE ( Understanding the Benefits of Enrolling webinar; see link near bottom of page) https://insider.marriottvacationclub.com/education/ask-the-expert/ask-the-expert-why-enroll/ 

2. Reserve the best week you can in your season. Full 2BR.  Look for Travel Demand Index https://www.intervalworld.com/web/c...ortCode=MGC&parentResortCode=MGC#.YSArQYhKg2w

3. Call Marriott and lock off into two reservations, 1BR and Studio (tell them you are staying not trading.)

4. Deposit both weeks into your NEW corporate enrolled II account once it is set up. Do not deposit to any old account. 

5. Start looking for what is available or submit an ongoing search (like a waiting list.) Don't settle for less than a 1BR for either side, and work for a 2BR.  The sightings board here (once you sign up for membership), will tell you about bulk deposits at 60-90 days out at great locations in less busy times. You can go back and browse the threads for historic availability. 

Only real downside is you will have to get a guest certificate as week is in your mom's name, if she isn't traveling with you.


----------



## Pamplemousse (Aug 20, 2021)

Re #2 &3 above- You can reserve your week, lock off and get the reservation numbers to deposit into II online on MVC. First time through you might want to call MVC to have them talk you through it. Not sure why the suggestion that you fib about stayIngrid and not depositing? Simply ask for the week you want- check your chart on MVC for the weeks in you season, check the TDI chart on II to see which week is highest and then check the when can I reserve chart on MVC (charts are under education, helpful tools) and call or reserve online yourself. This might sound complicated, but really you have to do it once and then repeat each year.

Re #5 above- understand that requests are filled before units are placed into the general inventory for manual exchange so don’t be discouraged by what you see just sitting there for the taking. Most larger, high season elite units will be snapped up by request.

just my experience.


----------



## davidvel (Aug 20, 2021)

Pamplemousse said:


> Re #2 &3 above- [...] Not sure why the suggestion that you fib about stayIngrid and not depositing?


There were anectodets long ago from Tuggers that felt that they were given a generic week, instead of a high value week, when telling MVC that they were depositing vs. staying. Not sure it was ever verified, but just an over-precaution.


----------



## Pamplemousse (Aug 20, 2021)

davidvel said:


> There were anectodets long ago from Tuggers that felt that they were given a generic week, instead of a high value week, when telling MVC that they were depositing vs. staying. Not sure it was ever verified, but just an over-precaution.


If you book online or call and request a specific week I feel confident that is what you get and what shows when you deposit into II.


----------



## NJMOM2 (Aug 21, 2021)

I thought this Visio screen shot would help anyone understand how to use a lock off enrolled week.
I created this for my husband for him to understand how the system works.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Aug 21, 2021)

NJMOM2 said:


> I thought this Visio screen shot would help anyone understand how to use a lock off enrolled week.
> I created this for my husband for him to understand how the system works.
> 
> View attachment 39049





What a great chart!   I would think that Marriott would enjoy the ability to use that chart during their sales presentations......





.


----------



## klkaylor (Aug 21, 2021)

delete


----------



## klkaylor (Aug 21, 2021)

love the chart but a little hard to read - is it possible to save as a pdf and upload it again. My old eyes and bifocals - yech


----------



## Fasttr (Aug 21, 2021)

klkaylor said:


> Frytard -
> It was smart to look at both sides of a gift and you have gotten a lot of advice here. Using a timeshare well can be as simple of loving the spot every year so the only thing you need to know  is how to get that week reservation you want each year or so complicated it is figuring out how to turn a one week lock off into three weeks in Tahiti with free flights.
> Two things not mention yet are issues with taxes - as the gift limit in 2021 is $15000, just get a screen shot of another 3brm GC EOY up fo sale showing the asking price.  My guess is that it will be less than 15K, if not the issue gets more complicated.
> Second you will need to do some sort of deed work in Clark County, NV as the timeshare is real property. This is to change the legal ownership to you from your mom.  This may need to be done by a lawyer and  will need to be recorded with Clark County before Marriott will transfer the account to you.  Just changing the Marriott side of the account does not clean up the true ownership of the real property.
> We are working through the same issues with our family now.  If you have done some estate planning and have a trust then you can have the timeshare deed changed to the trust as well. There are pros and cons to this.  Also remember if you are just using a will you will want to figure out who is next to get this real property.


To clear up some of your tax comments… there is no annual gift limit, there is a lifetime gift limit of approx $11.7 million, above which, gift giver needs to pay gift tax on.  There is an annual $15K exclusion, where, if total gifts to a person in a year does not exceed that amount, no tracking is needed.  If the total in a year exceeds the $15K exclusion amount, then a simple informational tax form needs to be filed.  This tax form is how the IRS tracks the lifetime $11.7M, and the amount reported/tracked is only the amount over the annual exclusion amount.  So most of us will never have to pay gift taxes.  

Also, I believe if the gift is not cash, the original basis (in this case, what Mom originally paid for the timeshare) would be the value of the gift, not the current resale value of the week, so if Mom purchased it from the developer, it could exceed the $15K annual exclusion amount, and thus require Mom to fill out the IRS gift tracking form with her tax return.        

And for full disclosure, I am not a tax accountant or tax attorney, I’m just a guy on the internet that thinks he has a little knowledge on this subject so wanted to add clarity.


----------



## Pamplemousse (Aug 21, 2021)

Great chart NJ Mom!

The only thing I would add as advice to the OP is to also search II manually while the request is in place. Occasionally a cancellation slips though the search and a requested unit ends up in the general inventory. Or you might find something great that you hadn’t requestead.


----------



## NJMOM2 (Aug 21, 2021)

klkaylor said:


> love the chart but a little hard to read - is it possible to save as a pdf and upload it again. My old eyes and bifocals - yech


 
Ahhh -  Couldn't figure out how to upload the PDF before but did now!  Here you go.


----------



## quikitikit (Aug 21, 2021)

Frytard:  Accept the Marriott Vacation Timeshare from your mom!!  I bought a Marriott Timeshare also in 2009 through EBay, 1 week usage at Newport Coast, California.  It is a 2 bedroom 2 bath, not a lock off, sleeps 8 max, EOY even years.  In 2010, Marriott converted to the point system in selling their timeshares.  We had enjoyed going to Newport Coast several times.  In 2014 we bought Marriott Vacation Club Points (minimum 2500 points each year), enrolled Newport Coast so that we could convert it to points, so that with combined annual points, we trade to go to Hawaii, peak time.  By electing points for Newport Coast + annual points, we have taken our 3 adult children and 2 grandchildren to Hawaii to Maui, Oahu, and last year in February to Kauai.  In 2022, we’ll take the family to Big Island, each stay always an ocean view or ocean front.  If you become the owner of Marriott timeshare, it doesn’t matter where you own because you can trade to go to any other Marriott timeshare especially to Hawaii where you can go to different islands.  With only you, wife, and a baby, you could easily stay in a studio or 1 bedroom (Hawaii costs lots of points for bigger units).  At owners.myvacationclub.com as well as tug has complete information on how to use the Marriott timeshare, (the former only if you are an owner).  If your mom bought the MVC from Marriott, she may have only the week system especially in 2009.  If she bought points later, she may have enrolled the Marriott Las Vegas to allow her the option to convert it to points.  Costs:  1.  There is the annual cost of almost $200 for the Destination Club in order to trade your Las Vegas for stay anywhere else within the Marriott timeshare world.  By joining II (Interval World or Interval International), you can trade for more places but not necessarily Marriott timeshares.  2.  Maintenance Fees annually on the Las Vegas Timeshare.  If you join II, you will have to pay annual dues there as well as a reservation fee of almost $200.  With my Marriott points and Newport Coast, I have never used II to trade, and only use the Destination Club on the owners vacation club wesite to trade.  We’ve enjoyed using the timeshares especially when Marriott properties are absolutely wonderful to stay at.  Accept the gift, verify whether mom has the 1 week ownership and did she elect to convert Las Vegas to points or not.  Whether she did or did not elect the points option, you can still enjoy wonderful vacations with the week system anywhere within the Marriott timeshare system.  It’s great!!!!


----------



## frytard (Aug 22, 2021)

quikitikit said:


> Frytard:  Accept the Marriott Vacation Timeshare from your mom!!  I bought a Marriott Timeshare also in 2009 through EBay, 1 week usage at Newport Coast, California.  It is a 2 bedroom 2 bath, not a lock off, sleeps 8 max, EOY even years.  In 2010, Marriott converted to the point system in selling their timeshares.  We had enjoyed going to Newport Coast several times.  In 2014 we bought Marriott Vacation Club Points (minimum 2500 points each year), enrolled Newport Coast so that we could convert it to points, so that with combined annual points, we trade to go to Hawaii, peak time.  By electing points for Newport Coast + annual points, we have taken our 3 adult children and 2 grandchildren to Hawaii to Maui, Oahu, and last year in February to Kauai.  In 2022, we’ll take the family to Big Island, each stay always an ocean view or ocean front.  If you become the owner of Marriott timeshare, it doesn’t matter where you own because you can trade to go to any other Marriott timeshare especially to Hawaii where you can go to different islands.  With only you, wife, and a baby, you could easily stay in a studio or 1 bedroom (Hawaii costs lots of points for bigger units).  At owners.myvacationclub.com as well as tug has complete information on how to use the Marriott timeshare, (the former only if you are an owner).  If your mom bought the MVC from Marriott, she may have only the week system especially in 2009.  If she bought points later, she may have enrolled the Marriott Las Vegas to allow her the option to convert it to points.  Costs:  1.  There is the annual cost of almost $200 for the Destination Club in order to trade your Las Vegas for stay anywhere else within the Marriott timeshare world.  By joining II (Interval World or Interval International), you can trade for more places but not necessarily Marriott timeshares.  2.  Maintenance Fees annually on the Las Vegas Timeshare.  If you join II, you will have to pay annual dues there as well as a reservation fee of almost $200.  With my Marriott points and Newport Coast, I have never used II to trade, and only use the Destination Club on the owners vacation club wesite to trade.  We’ve enjoyed using the timeshares especially when Marriott properties are absolutely wonderful to stay at.  Accept the gift, verify whether mom has the 1 week ownership and did she elect to convert Las Vegas to points or not.  Whether she did or did not elect the points option, you can still enjoy wonderful vacations with the week system anywhere within the Marriott timeshare system.  It’s great!!!!


Thanks. The more i am learning the more excited I am to own the time share. I hope i can learn the ropes as smoothly as everyone here with the trading and such. She has not elected to join the DC yet. I will tell her to do it before transfering over the deed.


----------



## frytard (Aug 22, 2021)

NJMOM2 said:


> Ahhh -  Couldn't figure out how to upload the PDF before but did now!  Here you go.


Thanks making this my background screen for awhile lol


----------



## boraxo (Aug 22, 2021)

Check out the resale market - then you will know the value. If you don't want the hassle you can just sell it for her.


----------



## mack44 (Aug 24, 2021)

We own a 2 bedroom EOY at the GC. We enjoy having it and think you would also. Please check out Redweek to see market prices of timeshares for sale or rent. Also check out Facebook: Marriott Vacation Club Owners Connection and Marriott Vacation Club International - Owners Connection. Consider asking to join the groups. There are thousands of members who have asked/answered questions on any topic imaginable. By using the search option, you can read previous discussions on any question you might have. You are also fortunate to already be aware of TUG. You will not go wrong with the informed advice you will receive here.


----------



## lmnanea (Sep 8, 2021)

l0410z said:


> I  own a Grand Chateau 3 bedroom that i purchased resale with no intention of ever using.  it is  for trading purposes only.   it is great trader at a reasonable maintenance fee.  the 3 bedroom trades as a 2 bedroom and a one bedroom.  if she owns an EOY, this will give you two trades.   I actually owned a two bedroom EOY that i had such great trading success that i sold it t buy the 3 bedroom.


Hi what have you traded it GC in Vegas for? Any chance Maui/Hawaii? How easy?


----------



## lmnanea (Sep 8, 2021)

quikitikit said:


> Frytard:  Accept the Marriott Vacation Timeshare from your mom!!  I bought a Marriott Timeshare also in 2009 through EBay, 1 week usage at Newport Coast, California.  It is a 2 bedroom 2 bath, not a lock off, sleeps 8 max, EOY even years.  In 2010, Marriott converted to the point system in selling their timeshares.  We had enjoyed going to Newport Coast several times.  In 2014 we bought Marriott Vacation Club Points (minimum 2500 points each year), enrolled Newport Coast so that we could convert it to points, so that with combined annual points, we trade to go to Hawaii, peak time.  By electing points for Newport Coast + annual points, we have taken our 3 adult children and 2 grandchildren to Hawaii to Maui, Oahu, and last year in February to Kauai.  In 2022, we’ll take the family to Big Island, each stay always an ocean view or ocean front.  If you become the owner of Marriott timeshare, it doesn’t matter where you own because you can trade to go to any other Marriott timeshare especially to Hawaii where you can go to different islands.  With only you, wife, and a baby, you could easily stay in a studio or 1 bedroom (Hawaii costs lots of points for bigger units).  At owners.myvacationclub.com as well as tug has complete information on how to use the Marriott timeshare, (the former only if you are an owner).  If your mom bought the MVC from Marriott, she may have only the week system especially in 2009.  If she bought points later, she may have enrolled the Marriott Las Vegas to allow her the option to convert it to points.  Costs:  1.  There is the annual cost of almost $200 for the Destination Club in order to trade your Las Vegas for stay anywhere else within the Marriott timeshare world.  By joining II (Interval World or Interval International), you can trade for more places but not necessarily Marriott timeshares.  2.  Maintenance Fees annually on the Las Vegas Timeshare.  If you join II, you will have to pay annual dues there as well as a reservation fee of almost $200.  With my Marriott points and Newport Coast, I have never used II to trade, and only use the Destination Club on the owners vacation club wesite to trade.  We’ve enjoyed using the timeshares especially when Marriott properties are absolutely wonderful to stay at.  Accept the gift, verify whether mom has the 1 week ownership and did she elect to convert Las Vegas to points or not.  Whether she did or did not elect the points option, you can still enjoy wonderful vacations with the week system anywhere within the Marriott timeshare system.  It’s great!!!!



hi what has your experience been with trading NCV via DC or II for a 1 or 2 bdr OV Maui property? Thx


----------



## l0410z (Sep 10, 2021)

lmnanea said:


> Hi what have you traded it GC in Vegas for? Any chance Maui/Hawaii? How easy?



2022 is the first year for the 3 bedroom but with my EOY (trades as a 1 bedroom and studio).  With the 2021 unit I traded the 1 bedroom for a 2 Bedroom at Frenchmans Cove in St Thomas for the first week May.  The studio I have a two bedroom for Easter at Oceanwatch.  The 2019 week I traded to the Grand Ocean 3rd week August (with the 1 bedroom) and the studio for  Easter at again the OceanWatch.  In 2017 I traded the studio for a one bedroom at Desert Springs   and with the 1 bedroom a 2 bedroom at Surf Club 3rd week in August.  We are tied to a school schedule we travel when school is out.  Each level room size upgrade has a fee.  I think it is $69 per upgrade (I am II platinum so the room size upgrade is discounted.


----------



## lmnanea (Sep 10, 2021)

l0410z said:


> 2022 is the first year for the 3 bedroom but with my EOY (trades as a 1 bedroom and studio).  With the 2021 unit I traded the 1 bedroom for a 2 Bedroom at Frenchmans Cove in St Thomas for the first week May.  The studio I have a two bedroom for Easter at Oceanwatch.  The 2019 week I traded to the Grand Ocean 3rd week August (with the 1 bedroom) and the studio for  Easter at again the OceanWatch.  In 2017 I traded the studio for a one bedroom at Desert Springs   and with the 1 bedroom a 2 bedroom at Surf Club 3rd week in August.  We are tied to a school schedule we travel when school is out.  Each level room size upgrade has a fee.  I think it is $69 per upgrade (I am II platinum so the room size upgrade is discounted.


nice thanks for insights


----------



## Dennis35173 (Oct 24, 2021)

Did you make a decision yet?

There are many upsides, and one downside: the year cost.
Have you thought about leaving it in Mom’s name, but you just start using the week?  That way, if the taxes and maintenance fees became too much, you just quit paying. If Mom is gone at that time, Marriott just takes the week, and re-sells the points at about $15 each. If it’s a 3,000 point week, Marriott sells it for $45,000. They’re happy, you’re happy.


----------



## Gemini Chica (Oct 24, 2021)

Defo take it and enroll in destination programme, gives so many more possibilities and the 200$ per year is totally worth it. Sounds like a great week and all I have read GC is a great trader.


----------



## frytard (May 13, 2022)

Dennis35173 said:


> Did you make a decision yet?
> 
> There are many upsides, and one downside: the year cost.
> Have you thought about leaving it in Mom’s name, but you just start using the week?  That way, if the taxes and maintenance fees became too much, you just quit paying. If Mom is gone at that time, Marriott just takes the week, and re-sells the points at about $15 each. If it’s a 3,000 point week, Marriott sells it for $45,000. They’re happy, you’re happy.



Hello, I am doing just this. So i sort of got screwed for 2021 and wasnt able to separate the 2 BR into a 1 BR and Studio since i tried to exchange it in November 2021. My question is for 2022 or 2023 how do i separate the rooms and do the bank thing and hope for an upgrade? I have been searching this forum but not sure how to do it - or how to book a busy week.

Edit: Also how do i become a member? I am not sure if i purchased it last august.


----------



## frytard (May 13, 2022)

NJMOM2 said:


> I thought this Visio screen shot would help anyone understand how to use a lock off enrolled week.
> I created this for my husband for him to understand how the system works.
> 
> View attachment 39049




Hi Thank you for this diagram. Do I split the unit with Marriott or Interval? Also i read something about TDI - Do you know where that is listed for maximum TDI for rentals? Also I am a bit confused after the deposit in interval. What is Request First vs Deposit?


----------



## Bill4728 (May 13, 2022)

Not sure what you're asking.

If you want to trade your week ( which I assume since you said you're not interested in Vegas)  You just contact MVC and say you want to "reserve your week" and then "lock-Off"  When you reserve the best week you can But generally it really will not matter much.   (using the II TDI chart tells you which weeks are considered the "best weeks" but IMHO just don't reserve between Thanksgiving and xmas. ) 

Once you've reserve your (now two) weeks,  you contact Interval and deposit your weeks.   You'd only "request first" if you wanted to possibly use your week.

Hope this helps


----------



## frytard (May 21, 2022)

Bill4728 said:


> Not sure what you're asking.
> 
> If you want to trade your week ( which I assume since you said you're not interested in Vegas)  You just contact MVC and say you want to "reserve your week" and then "lock-Off"  When you reserve the best week you can But generally it really will not matter much.   (using the II TDI chart tells you which weeks are considered the "best weeks" but IMHO just don't reserve between Thanksgiving and xmas. )
> 
> ...



Hi Bill,

I think I have done some research to get a greater grasp of things. I am going to deposit my 2 BR into a lock off 1 BR and studio split. Then I will use the TDI to see the high demand weeks and deposit my weeks.

My main question is for maximum value - could i expect a 2-3 BR Hawaii Property for my 1 BR Property + 99-198 dollars? or my studio being upgraded into a 2+ BR or is that unrealistic in alot of cases?

I am a Tug member now and what are ways to take advantage of that site? I reread this thread and saw something about a 60-90 day advantage over regular interval. How do i take advantage of this type of information.

My next goal is to become a value time share person like many people here I guess. What are ways for me to turn my 1 BR or Studio to a 2+ BR place everytime i vacation? Lately I have been going on II and looking for properties but it is empty even on a Hawaii Island search.

On a bright note the 2 BR MVC GC I deposited in in November I was able to get Maui Ocean Club 2BR for the dates I wanted! Woohoo!

Any extra tips and tricks are appreciated by anyone.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (May 21, 2022)

frytard said:


> Hi Bill,
> 
> I think I have done some research to get a greater grasp of things. I am going to deposit my 2 BR into a lock off 1 BR and studio split. Then I will use the TDI to see the high demand weeks and deposit my weeks.
> 
> ...


A few comments.  Its possible to secure an upgrade in a II trade, studio to a 1BDRM and even possibly a 2BDRM but that is harder the more popular the resort is or high demand the week is. So with that said it is hard to upgrade in a place like Maui or any other high demand location but possible with other locations, especially in shoulder or low season. An example is you could likely trade your studio for a 2BDRM Newport Coast for a maybe ab Oct-April window but you will never get a 2BDRM Newport for June through Sept.

Also to maximize value I can't emphasize enough to plan 12 months in advance and put your II trade requests in at 12 months if possible because that time frame does carry a big weight in the calculation II does make to assign a value to your deposit that ultimately makes your trade possible.

Lastly,  to determine the best week to reserve and deposit for an II trade or to determine the demand factor for the week you're seeking, II has a travel demand index for each region that shows that info.


----------



## frytard (May 21, 2022)

MOXJO7282 said:


> A few comments.  Its possible to secure an upgrade in a II trade, studio to a 1BDRM and even possibly a 2BDRM but that is harder the more popular the resort is or high demand the week is. So with that said it is hard to upgrade in a place like Maui or any other high demand location but possible with other locations, especially in shoulder or low season. An example is you could likely trade your studio for a 2BDRM Newport Coast for a maybe ab Oct-April window but you will never get a 2BDRM Newport for June through Sept.
> 
> Also to maximize value I can't emphasize enough to plan 12 months in advance and put your II trade requests in at 12 months if possible because that time frame does carry a big weight in the calculation II does make to assign a value to your deposit that ultimately makes your trade possible.
> 
> Lastly,  to determine the best week to reserve and deposit for an II trade or to determine the demand factor for the week you're seeking, II has a travel demand index for each region that shows that info.




Thanks for the example! Darn I guess it was to good to be true to trade a Studio for a Maui Ocean Club 3 bedroom huh... One can dream I guess!

Glad I asked just in time! We usually take trips on September/October (for now while the kid is young) as we prefer the offseason anyway. Although our other range is Feb-May. 

Just to reiterate what you said - I need to look up 2 TDIs for maximum value. For example TDI of Vegas MVC GC and also the TDI of Hawaiin Islands most likely the offseason (or wherever destination) to hope for the best result. Or did i miss the point?


----------

